# Compra-venta > Compro >  Busco estos objetos para escena

## Lukan

Busco al carta cambiante pero de puntos, no de valor, useasé esta :
Puntos Sorprendentes Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

Y también la aparición de palo gigante del bolsillo, ...o bolsa o sombrero, ya sabéis  :001 302: 

saludos!

----------

